# A great tragedy



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

President Bush was visiting a primary school and he visited one of the
classes. They were in the middle of a discussion related to words and
their meanings. 
The teacher asked the President if he would like to lead the discussion
on the word "tragedy".So the illustrious leader asked the class for an
example of a "tragedy".
One little boy stood up and offered: "If my best friend, who lives on
farm, is playing in the field and a tractor runs over him and kills him,
that would be a tragedy". " No," said Bush, "that would be an accident."
A little girl raised her hand: "If a school bus carrying 50 children
drove over a cliff, killing everyone inside, that would be a tragedy."
"I'm afraid not," explained the president. "That's what we would call a
great loss."
The room went silent. No other children volunteered.
Bush searched the room. "Isn't there someone here who can give me an
example of a tragedy?"
Finally at the back of the room a small boy raised his hand. In a quiet
voice he said: "If Air Force One carrying you and Mrs Bush was struck by
a friendly fire missile and blown to smithereens, that would be
tragedy."
"Fantastic!" exclaimed Bush. "That's right. And can you tell me why that
would be a tragedy?" 
"Well," said the boy, "It has to be a tragedy,because it certainly
wouldn't be a great loss and it probably wouldn't be a f...ing accident
either".


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: It's too true to be joke. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

It is amazing how one man i.e. Bush can turn his country single handedly into one of the most disliked countries in the world. He is a walking example of everything people do not like about America which blots out everyting people do like about America although personally, I am haviing difficulty thinking of one thing I do like. Maybe Sandra Bullock.


----------



## 96414 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi Pusser

I used to be of the same opinion re Sandra Bullock, Then I noticed "she" has a pronounced adams apple and that got me wondering and what with the surname......

What do you think?


----------

